# What Year Is This Case SC



## CaseSC611B (Jan 20, 2014)

This is my grandfather's Case SC. The picture is dated 1949. My parents think Grandad bought the tractor new in 1948. I think the tractor looks to be more than a year old given the look of the emblems. Can anyone make an educated guess from what is shown....lights etc?? This is the only picture I have of it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it may be pretty tough to figure out the date of manufacture without a serial number. Do you think anyone in your family might have any more information on this unit?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

If you can find some guys who are Into those old case tractors they will know, look for a tractor show with a case feature in your area and bring that photo, there was a lot of tractor manufacturers back then and they were constantly improving em to keep up with the competition so they may have made small changes in the sc from year to year. The old case nuts will know. That's where I would start, unfortunately for you I am into old Deeres so I am no help with the cases. I think I am fortunate to have my old Deeres tho!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

